# NFL PreSeason Sched -WEEK 4- Last Update 8/11



## Gary Toma (Mar 23, 2006)

Attached are the NFL Pre-Season Weekly Schedules

Two attachments are provided for each week, one for the EDT Time Zone and one for the PDT Time Zone. 

_Adobe 'typewriter mode' is enabled on the schedules. This enables anyone with even the free Acrobat Reader to update the schedule with their personal/local channels and then Save or Print or EMail the modified PDF._

National Games
The games highlighted in color across the page are nationally televised. As always, Red highlight games are 1080i, Blue highlight games are 720p broadcasts. You need to pencil in (or type in) your LIL (Local-Into-Local) CBS, FOX and NBC channel numbers for your local stations. The ESPN and NFLNET channel numbers are already shown for DIRECTV folks. 

Local Games
The rest of the games for the week, while not shown nationally, are typically televised by the home team's station for local broadcast and are also piped back to the visiting team's station for local broadcast there. You'll need to check your local listings. Remember: just as in regular season, the NFL blackout rules apply: if a pre-season game isn't sold out, your local station must black out the live game but will probably air the game tape delayed.

NFLNET Re-Broadcast Pre-Season Games
NFLNET RePlay games are shown on Channel 212 for SD broadcasts. DIRECTV Guide now shows Channel 94 for many of the HD RePlay games. The NFLNET RePlay Schedule is shown in the right-most two columns.

Regional NFL Distribution Maps
There will be no "NFL Distribution Maps" for the Pre-Season games. The games are either Nationally televised, broadcast delayed by NFLNET or as noted above, they'll be televised locally. There is no 'regional' broadcast confusion.

Regional Game Maps in Regular Season
When the Regular Season begins, I'll have a link on each Weekly Schedule to take you to a great website that will provide NFL Game Distribution Maps for both CBS and FOX. You will know in advance precisely which games your local CBS and FOX affiliates will be carrying and you can pencil (or edit) in those updates. And remember, when your local affiliate broadcasts a game, DIRECTV is obligated to black it out on SundayTicket and SuperfaN (if your LIL offers HD) in your DMA.

Regular Season Schedules in "DIRECTV Programming" Forum
The Regular Season Weekly Schedule posts are _not _ here in the "Sports" forum. Please look for them in the "DIRECTV Programming" Forum. That's because the Regular Season Schedules are totally customized for DIRECTV's *SundayTicket* and *SuperfaN* subscribers and are not a generic schedule as these Pre-Season Schedules are.
 
To see a sample NFL Game Distribution Map, click *here*.​ 
As always, your input and ideas are always welcome!​
_
views as of 8/28:
pre1...... 938 views
pre2...... 277 views
pre3...... 198 views
pre4c...... 70 views_

.


----------



## bk63ross (Nov 10, 2004)

That's Awesome! I hope the blackout rules dont affect me too much when the Raiders play good teams. Looking forward to the Regular Season Schedule.


----------



## Gary Toma (Mar 23, 2006)

The 52 Pre-Season games that are *not *being braodcast nationally will all be presented on NFLNET. That schedule for viewing has just been announced and will be incorporated into the Weekly Schedules within the next few days.

Be aware: these 52 preseason games will all be aired *not live* but within a few days of the actual game.


----------



## mnbulldog (Aug 25, 2006)

gct said:


> The 52 Pre-Season games that are *not *being braodcast nationally will all be presented on NFLNET. .


Complete NFLNET schedule is here:
http://www.nfl.com/nflnetwork/story/10257691


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Awesome job!! Looking forward to it.


----------



## Gary Toma (Mar 23, 2006)

In another thread below, ( the Sample 2007 Regular Season Schedule thread), I have added a duplicate copy of the Week 1 Pre-Season schedule but this copy is in an 'editable' format. This is in response to a number of posts and PM's where folks wanted to be able to edit their own local station information into the Weekly Schedule and then print out a truly professional schedule.

Please give it a try and share your feedback -- please.

gct


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2007)

I noticed last night that the HOF game Sunday night is showing up in the guide on Ch. 94.


----------



## Gary Toma (Mar 23, 2006)

On 8/2, the Schedule was updated to show the NFLNET delayed broadcasts of the non-national pre-season games.

On 8/3, 'typewriter mode' was turned on for the PDF Schedules. That feature should enable anyone with even the free Acrobat Reader to update the schedule with their personal/local channels and then save or print or EMail the modified PDF.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Looking good, gct!!!!!


----------



## Gary Toma (Mar 23, 2006)

Schedules for all four weeks of pre-season are now posted. They all include the schedule of NFLNET RePlays, which are the tape-delayed broadcasts of all the non-national games.

All the schedules are also provided in PDF 'typewriter mode'. This means that anyone even with the free Adobe Reader software, can now edit in their own local channel numbers when local stations are showing their home DMA teams in live coverage.


----------



## JTTGoPats (Jan 12, 2007)

Awesome Job.. Thank You


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

gct,

You've done some truly awesome work! And thanks for turning on the editable mode. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## moonman (Oct 27, 2004)

GCT......great job...thanks a a lot....the inclusion of the typewriter tool is
especially nice for me....all that "hen-scratching" will be gone....since I'm in
a NFL team territory(Dolphins) that due to a bad record, the games seldom sell out(especially pre-season), I will be using it a lot...please let us know
when/where the regular season skeds will be posted(forum wise)..??Thanks again!!


----------



## Gary Toma (Mar 23, 2006)

moonman said:


> ...please let us know
> when/where the regular season skeds will be posted(forum wise)..


The Regular Season Weekly Schedule posts will _not _be here in the "Sports" forum. Please look for them in the "DIRECTV Programming" Forum. That's because the Regular Season Schedules are totally customized for DIRECTV *SundayTicket* and *SuperfaN* subscribers and are not a generic schedule such as these Pre-Season Schedules.


----------



## Gary Toma (Mar 23, 2006)

For those of you interested in local affiliate station -*live*- broadcasts of the pre-season games, follow _*this link *_
to a listing of all the stations for Week 1 games.


----------



## Gary Toma (Mar 23, 2006)

gct said:


> The 52 Pre-Season games that are *not *being braodcast nationally will all be presented on NFLNET. That schedule for viewing has just been announced and will be incorporated into the Weekly Schedules within the next few days.
> 
> Be aware: these 52 preseason games will all be aired *not live* but within a few days of the actual game.


Great News: during the 8/5 Hall of Fame game, NFLNET advertised that of the 52 games they would broadcast, 34 of them would be in HD!!

Not too long ago we were thrilled to have 65% of NFL Regular Season games in HD. And now, we have 65% of the Pre-Season games in HD. Life IS getting better.


----------



## Koz (Sep 16, 2006)

Great work gct. Clean, concise, and good looking work. I will use it every week. Thanks!


----------



## cnmsales (Jan 9, 2007)

So let me make sure I understand the posted correctly, if the game is in WHITE then it wont be in HD? Right? So if its in white does that mean there is no hope of the game being broadcast in hd?


----------



## Gary Toma (Mar 23, 2006)

cnmsales said:


> So let me make sure I understand the posted correctly, if the game is in WHITE then it wont be in HD? Right? So if its in white does that mean there is no hope of the game being broadcast in hd?


Great question: Is there hope? Absolutely. Exactly 65% of the 'white' games should end up in HD.

Here's the ugly two part answer about the 'white' games:

1. NFLNET (see post #16 in this thread) announced that 34 of the 52 non-national Pre-Season games will be broadcast by them in HD. That would lead one to believe that 34 of the 52 games are planned to be recorded in HD (duh). That means that 34 of the RePlay (delayed) games should be in HD. 
How many games will DIRECTV broadcast in HD - no answer. 
Which 34 games will be in HD - no answer.

2. For the games in white, the home team affiliate and the visiting team affiliate will typically broadcast these games in live time. It would seem that 34 of the 52 games will be broadcast in HD, live, but only to the two DMA's involved.
Which games will be in HD - no answer.

When more information is available, I'll update the schedules.


----------



## mnbulldog (Aug 25, 2006)

Great work gct. Just great.

I hope D* decides to showcase the games in HD (the 34) since Comcast announced they are.

http://www.tvpredictions.com/comcastnfl080107.htm

Interesting note from the end of this story (so forget second statement I made):

_In related news, the NFL Network says DIRECTV will carry all of its HD pre-season games this month in the channel 90s.
_


----------



## Gary Toma (Mar 23, 2006)

Eight (8) more pre-season games have just been announced as being in HD. Those games are
- the four games played by the Tampa Bay Bucs
- the four games played by the Cleveland Browns

My information source is HDTV Sportsguide, _*here*_.

Remember -- 
IF the games sell out, the DMA's of the Home and Visitor teams will see the games in HD, live.

IF the games do not sell out, only the DMA of the Visitor will see the game in HD, live.

IF DIREC*TV *does broadcast these games in HD, we will all be able to see them in HD as the NFLNET RePlay games.

I won't update all the charts until more changes have been announced.


----------



## Gary Toma (Mar 23, 2006)

I just found out that the folks at hdsportsguide.com use an interesting convention in listing games:

The convention is to always show the teams as 'vs' rather than 'at'. Then they always put the broadcasting team last on local or regional broadcasts.

So if you see "Jacksonville vs Tampa" on that website, it is telling you that the broadcast is being done by the Tampa broadcaster. This game geographically is, "Tampa travelling to Jacksonville."


----------



## Gary Toma (Mar 23, 2006)

Checking the schedule, some of the pre-season games will air on NFLNET more than once.

Example:
8/9 7:30 pm PDT Live Bengals at Lions Game Played
8/10 4:00 pm PDT RePlay Bengals at Lions on NFLNET
8/14 7:00 pm PDT RePlay Bengals at Lions on NFLNET

Check online at directv.com or check out zap2it.com. The zap2it.com site is provided by Tribune Media Services, the same folks who provide the 'Guide' info to DIRECTV.


----------



## HouseBowlrz (Jul 15, 2007)

gct said:


> Checking the schedule, some of the pre-season games will air on NFLNET more than once.
> 
> Example:
> 8/9 7:30 pm PDT Live Bengals at Lions Game Played
> ...


The Hall of Fame game (Saints vs. Steelers) is set to re-air in the next few days as well on NFL Network.

And I scanned my guide and found, to my delight, a slew of NFL Network preseason HD broadcasts set for D* Channel 94. WOO HOO !!! 

:goodjob:


----------



## Gary Toma (Mar 23, 2006)

The 8/10 update is for the Week #1 Schedules only.

The updates added nine (9) HD RePlay Games on Channel 94.


----------



## HouseBowlrz (Jul 15, 2007)

gct said:


> The 8/10 update is for the Week #1 Schedules only.
> 
> The updates added nine (9) HD RePlay Games on Channel 94.


I noticed the games this morning and found something quite amusing in the attached photo of an upcoming replay.

:lol:


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

HouseBowlrz said:


> I noticed the games this morning and found something quite amusing in the attached photo of an upcoming replay.
> 
> :lol:


I noticed the same thing on the hall of fame game.


----------



## HouseBowlrz (Jul 15, 2007)

BMoreRavens said:


> I noticed the same thing on the hall of fame game.


Well, the Rams replay for tomorrow morning does say "St. Louis Rams" ... I just thought it was funny that the Cardinals haven't played at Busch Stadium in nearly 20 years.

:goodjob:


----------



## Carbon (Sep 22, 2006)

gct thank you for a great schedule I just wanted to let you know that last nights Patriots game that was on ABC was in fact broadcast in HD 720P on your schedule it showed that it was not going to be. This is in no way a bash of your schedule I just wanted to let you know. Did anyone else watch the game last night out local ABC was terrible the video quality was barely hd and the audio was out of sync for most of the game.


----------



## Gary Toma (Mar 23, 2006)

Carbon said:


> ...wanted to let you know that last nights Patriots game that was on ABC was in fact broadcast in HD 720P on your schedule it showed that it was not going to be.


Carbon,

First thanks very much for the feedback!

Your game was a part of the "Local Games" mentioned in post #1 of this thread. You must be a part of the Home Team DMA to get the game live. Only the Home Team DMA station and Visitor Team DMA station can broadcast a game such as this - (that is: non-national and non-regional, local only.)

1. See this link: for a listing of local stations that are broadcasting these preseason games. These folks have invested a great deal of time doing the research they offer here.

2. Also - post #21 in this thread mentioned that any game with Cleveland or Tampa would be in HD. (I should have picked up on that and shown the Pats local game as HD.)

The big stumbling block is that there is no single source for this information.

But: every year I get a little smarter. Take a peek at the NFL Week #1 Schedule in the DIRECTV Programming Forum: it reflects a lot trial and error and a whole lot of great feedback.


----------



## Gary Toma (Mar 23, 2006)

I did some more homework on this Patriots at Buccaneers game played yesterday (8/10):

In the New England DMA, four stations provided the game in SD, only one, WCBV-5 (ABC) provided it in 720p HD.

In the Tampa DMA, three stations provided the game in SD, only one, WFLA-8 (NBC) provided it in 1080i HD.

Here's the full mess (from the website in link#1, the previous post):

New England TV: *WCVB 5 (ABC) HD*; WNAC 64 (Fox - Providence); WWLP 22 (NBC - Springfield); WMUR 9 (ABC - Manchester); WMTW 8 (ABC - Portland)

Tampa Bay TV: *WFLA 8 (NBC HD)*; WFTV 9 (ABC - Orlando); WCJB 20 (ABC - Gainesville); WFTX 36/4 (FOX - Fort Myers)

Just waaay to much information for my poor little one-page schedule!


----------

